# Another New owner



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

So I picked up a 2018 CTD not to long ago and I must say that I am impressed! I wanted the diesel as cheap as Chevy would offer it as I was after the highway MPG and I must say that I am not disappointed. My best average over 25 miles is 63.1, over 50 miles it is 61.7 and 450 miles is 59.8 with a lifetime avg of 49.6. My commute is 99% highway. 

Overall a great DD with over 2K miles now!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Welcome and check out the stickies and search around we got lots of information. I must say you picked a good car for the MPG!


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Welcome!:wave:


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

rcruze said:


> So I picked up a 2018 CTD not to long ago and I must say that I am impressed! I wanted the diesel as cheap as Chevy would offer it as I was after the highway MPG and I must say that I am not disappointed. My best average over 25 miles is 63.1, over 50 miles it is 61.7 and 450 miles is 59.8 with a lifetime avg of 49.6. My commute is 99% highway.
> 
> Overall a great DD with over 2K miles now!


Welcome. Is that the manual or automatic? I have one of each and they are trending pretty close overall. They did a good job with this engine. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Glad ta have ya...welcome!


----------



## rcruze (Mar 22, 2018)

MRO1791 - Its the 6 speed manual. My hwy speeds range from 65-75 and hilly to flat lands. When I try to get better numbers, I find that once you go above 58mpg it becomes harder to go higher.. I would love to add mods to get to an avg of 60mpg+ easily.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Welcome.

I agree that sustained economy above the upper 50s is hard to achieve. What I love is that it delivers sustained economy in the 50s with no intentional effort.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Welcome!


----------

